# Fast Frame users... please check in.



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

For most of my work I use a traditional hoop. I have a set of fast frames and they are the only way some items can be sewn.

However... the sticky backing tends to foul my needles. Is this a backing problem... should I be using something else, or do you do something with the needles. I've tried waxing the needles but that doesn't seem to last long.

Advice appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

a little silicone spray on the needles helps but you can also use regular backing with painters tape hold it on and then clam clips 

I have a set of ff that I never use . I find I can use my regular hoops for 99 % of my projects


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to have the same problem until I found the SIA (Formerly known as Stick-It-All) backing. The adhesive on this backing does not gum up the needles like the other adhesive backings I have tried.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

I got the same set of fast frame and I just gave up on it as I spend more time cleaning up than sewing and yes I did try pretty much all of sticky backing even the very famous claim of most manufacturer "will never gum up", until they came up with clamping system which I now use, I'm pretty happy with it, use it to whatever you can imagine hooping, as long as I can clamp it, I can embroider it.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I use Fast Frames almost daily. Love them. Couldn't work without them.
Try sliding a piece of wax paper (find it in the grocery store with the aluminum foil) under the frame before you start sewing. 
Since I started using wax paper I rarely have a problem with the needles gumming up.


----------

